# CRH Medical Corp. (TSE:CRH)



## JadieLanister (Feb 25, 2015)

Full disclosure, I own this stock and pick it up the day after the earnings reports was released.

Since the earnings report, it has been up >40% (S/P 2.91 on February 16th closing, s/p 4.11 February 25th 2:01pm)

I am very pleased with the result so far, but I can't seem to find too much information about this company.

Does anyone here own it? Any insight as to what is going on?
Are people buying on momentum, or is this company truly worth P/E 109.81 (February 25th 2:01pm).


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

JadieLanister said:


> Full disclosure, I own this stock and pick it up the day after the earnings reports was released.
> 
> Since the earnings report, it has been up >40% (S/P 2.91 on February 16th closing, s/p 4.11 February 25th 2:01pm)
> 
> ...


I doubled my money on CRH over the past year or so. Anyone else holding? I started trimming because I think the stock is in a speculative bubble right now.


----------

